# Lazarus Seaman on tyrants in title and exercise



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 4, 2020)

To clear this, hear how some distinguish of Tyrants. There is _Tyrannus titulo_ a Tyrant in title, and _tyrannus exercitio,_ a Tyrant in exercise. Of Tyrants _by title_ there be two sorts; some whose function is good, but they have no right to it (or the power which they assume is lawful in it self, but not for them) others whose office or power as they assume it, and in the substance of the thing it self is unlawful. The Pope’s power is a Tyranny in the highest kind because that authority which he challenges is not lawful neither in him, as Bishop of Rome, nor in any Bishop of the world. The power which _Prelates_ assumed in ordination and jurisdiction in the substance of it was a lawful power, but unlawful and Tyrannous in them as they appropriated it unto themselves, excluding those to whom of right it did belong. ...

For more, see Lazarus Seaman on tyrants in title and exercise.


----------

